# 1C
, ,       .           10.09  98.02.   .      ?          .           26  10.09,         ,        :1)   20.1; 2)   26; 3)   44.         ?             .                 .04   .             ? 1  8.2

----------

?     ?

----------

> ?     ?


  ?

----------

> ?


  .    1   .  ,    1  ?  ? ?

    ?     ? ?.  ,        .  ,     .  ,  -    ?

        ,       ,

----------

> ?


           . 



> ,      ,


  04????

----------

[QUOTE=;54035284]           . 

   40

----------

04????  [/QUOTE]

   ,     ,     ,   -     04

----------

> ,      ,

----------

> 


   ,    1        ,    , ,

----------

> ,    1      ,    , ,


 26  1-      10.09

----------

> 26  1-      10.09


         ?   ,

----------

.

----------

> 04????


   ,     ,     ,   -     04[/QUOTE]

   ,

----------

> ?   ,


         .
    04,      ,

----------

> ,


           2

----------

1  -    ,    ,             
  26-  10.09
2    
                04-

----------

- 1 -   ,     .    , ,  ,        .       ,           ,                  .

----------

10.09,   26,     04,   ?     



> 26  1-


  ?

----------

**,   " "?

----------

26          .      ?   ,  ?

----------

> 26          .      ?   ,  ?


        ?  ?

----------

> ?  ?


       ?    25   ?

----------

1.      .     ,   ,

----------

